# 

## lesiu681

Witam, mam pytanie do użytkowników aplikacji E-licznik Taurona odnośnie wartości poboru energii elektrycznej pokazanej w aplikacji . Zastanawiam się czy jest to całkowita energia zużyta przez dom czy jednak do tej wartości podanej w aplikacji należy doliczyć kwh z instalacji fotowoltaicznej zużytej na bieżąco w trakcie produkcji przez PV. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## fotohobby

No oczywiście, że doliczasz.

----------


## lesiu681

> No oczywiście, że doliczasz.


Dzięki fotohobby, tak mi sie tez wydawało. Byłoby fajnie gdyby apka pokazała jeszcze autokonsumpcje.

----------


## fotohobby

Żeby pokazała musi być jeszcze dodatkowe urządzenie.

----------


## miecio 301

Auto konsumpcji to nie zmierzy żaden pojedynczy licznik to trzeba dopiero wyliczyć z energii wyprodukowanej  i energii wysłanej.
Przy pomocy pvmonitora i dwóch liczników by się dało ale to już inna aplikacja

----------


## lesiu681

> Auto konsumpcji to nie zmierzy żaden pojedynczy licznik to trzeba dopiero wyliczyć z energii wyprodukowanej  i energii wysłanej.
> Przy pomocy pvmonitora i dwóch liczników by się dało ale to już inna aplikacja


Myslę o założeniu takiego urządzenia:



Mam kilka produktów Zamela i spisują się bez zarzutu. Miał może ktoś doświadczenie z tym licznikiem? Opinie raczej pozytywne.

https://youtu.be/SgKkJJTqT-A

----------


## miecio 301

Auto konsumpcji bez dodatkowych odczytów ten licznik też nie pokaże, jeżeli przekładniki zapniesz na przewody od strony zasilania ale przed wpięciem falownika to policzy energię pobraną i oddaną i pomijając błąd to będzie to samo co obecnie liczy licznik operatora, jak za wpięciem falownika to policzy całą pobraną energię czyli 1.8.0. i autokonsumpcję

Mam taki licznik na jednej z instalacji, rejestruje i liczy czynną pobraną, oddaną, bierną ind. i pojemn. również moc, napięcia i prądy, taki jakby analizator

----------


## fotohobby

Jest takie urządzenie nakładane na licznik i ono potrafi to zliczyć.
Ktoś to tu podawał, ale niestety nie jest kompatybilne z moim licznikiem, więc nazwy nie zapamiętałem

----------


## miecio 301

Jeżeli jest to urządzenie nakładane na licznik to prawdopodobnie policzy impulsy, pobranej, oddanej ale bez danych z falownika autokonsumpcji nie wyliczy, chyba że jest połączony również z falownikiem i też pobiera dane

----------

